# Mandolin



## bikefreax (Aug 6, 2008)

C&C welcome.


----------



## Fox Paw (Aug 6, 2008)

I like the approach, bikefreax, but you might consider having the part that's in focus be at the near or far end of the neck.  I tend to think that would work better.

Mandolins are photogenic. I've taken about thirty shots of mine.


----------



## bikefreax (Aug 7, 2008)

I really like the starting out of focus, then in focus, then out again but will give your suggestion a try tonight. This is not the right angle I want but it was close. I was running out of light and did not want to use the flash because of the thin strings and shadows. I did try and did not like that look.
Thanks for the words.


----------



## tirediron (Aug 7, 2008)

I agree with Fox...


----------



## Lacey Anne (Aug 7, 2008)

I agree with the suggestion, but I love the photo. Really nice idea and the B&W makes it.


----------



## bikefreax (Aug 7, 2008)

I will give it a shot this weekend to see how it looks. I am thinking of entering this in a contest here locally. We will see how it looks the way you suggest.


----------



## Puscas (Aug 7, 2008)

agreed with what is said. I want to see more of the mandolin... (I know, that's not what this shot is about).
What kind of mandolin is it? 







pascal


----------



## Pugs (Aug 7, 2008)

If you really like the idea of moving from out of focus to in focus to out of focus again, maybe you could just shift the part that's in focus a few frets towards the foreground or several frets towards the background. 

My problem with it is that I get stuck on the in focus part. Other shots that I've seen that are similar use the out-of/in focus thing to create movement for the eye to follow. Either you're starting starting at a point of strong focus in the foreground and letting your eye drift off into the unfocused background or you're starting with an unfocused foreground and letting your eye be drawn towards a strong focal point in the background. 

The way it is with the focused part being towards the middle kind of "traps" my eye there and I don't get that feeling of moving towards or away from anything. 

Increasing the depth of field, a little might also help in achieving this "movement." As it is, it goes from perfect focus to entirely blurred in a matter of two frets. So basically any "movement" of my eye stops after two frets because things get so blurred that there's nothing else for my eye to follow. Basically, I end up only looking at the point in focus and two frets on either side. Increasing the depth of field so that it hits the point of completely blurry towards the upper and/or lower edge of the image (depending on whether or not you move the point of perfect focus) allows the viewer to follow the lines all the way through the image. 

This is just my two-bits worth... 

I do love the black and white. The contrast/curves could possibly tweaked a little so that your covering more of a complete dynamic range of pure white to pure black.

I absolutely love where you're going with this image, though! I actually love it so much that I may try something similar with my guitars!

Thank you for posting this!


----------



## bikefreax (Aug 7, 2008)

Thanks for all the ideas and input. I will give it a shot this weekend to see what I come up with. As for what kind is it, it is just a cheap one I bought off eBay to hopefully try to learn to play, which I have not yet.


----------



## Puscas (Aug 7, 2008)

bikefreax said:


> Thanks for all the ideas and input. I will give it a shot this weekend to see what I come up with. As for what kind is it, it is just a cheap one I bought off eBay to hopefully try to learn to play, which I have not yet.



same here, so I was wondering what kind it was. 






pascal


----------



## bikefreax (Aug 7, 2008)

When I get home from work I will see what kind it is and let you know.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Aug 7, 2008)

Did my version of this a while back - 12th Fret

Try to get the point of focus at either 1/3 or 2/3 of the way up the shot, rather than on 1/2 where it is now.

B+W works well for these sort of things though.


----------



## bikefreax (Aug 7, 2008)

Chris of Arabia said:


> Did my version of this a while back - 12th Fret
> 
> Try to get the point of focus at either 1/3 or 2/3 of the way up the shot, rather than on 1/2 where it is now.
> 
> B+W works well for these sort of things though.


 

Thats is nice, I will give it a shot this weekend.


----------



## Alpha (Aug 7, 2008)

Seen it soooooooooooooo many times before.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Aug 7, 2008)

What haven't you seen before Max? We'll go out and shoot to order for you shall we? Heaven forbid we'd bore you or anything...


----------



## Alpha (Aug 7, 2008)

Sorry. I lump this in with old barns, covered bridges, and backyard flowers.

Why is it such a harsh request to ask for something fresh and new, even if it's a fresh and new take on a cliche?


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Aug 7, 2008)

...after you then


----------



## Alpha (Aug 7, 2008)

My take on shooting homeless people is still floating around somewhere here I think.

Edit: Here you go. http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=45490

...And now back to the OP.


----------



## bikefreax (Aug 7, 2008)

Alpha said:


> Seen it soooooooooooooo many times before.


 

Gee, so sorry to bore you. At least I have the decency to not crap on sombody's thread if I dont like what they submitted. Sorry for being a newbie and posting something I thought was cool. I guess my photos are crap.


----------



## bikefreax (Aug 7, 2008)

OK everybody, except Alpha, here is my new take from your suggestions.


----------



## Pugs (Aug 7, 2008)

Alpha said:


> Sorry. I lump this in with old barns, covered bridges, and backyard flowers.
> 
> Why is it such a harsh request to ask for something fresh and new, even if it's a fresh and new take on a cliche?


 
Because not everyone is perfect. Because some people are here to learn. Because emulating things done before is a good way to learn the tools that will allow us to branch into things are fresh and new. Because not everyone has seen everything and therefore what is tired and old to you may be fresh and new to us. Because people post here and ask for feedback to learn how to make something that may have been done before fresh and new. Because none of us are the final arbiter on anything. Because slamming something as a having been seen "soooooooooooooo many times before" is condescending and rude and a good way to chase people who might become great photographers off. Because there are more constructive ways of telling someone that it's not original, while encouraging them to be more original. Because even if it has been done before a person can get valuable feedback on technique. Because...


----------



## bikefreax (Aug 7, 2008)

WOW Pugs, nicely put and thanks. Everything you said is true with me. I just got my camera last November and there still is a lot to learn. I dont post many pictures but this one I liked and wanted other opinions. I got them and took the advice and posted another.
Thanks again


----------



## Pugs (Aug 7, 2008)

bikefreax said:


> OK everybody, except Alpha, here is my new take from your suggestions.


 
This is far more interesting to me.  I still think that the depth of field could be expanded a wee bit, but I love the steeper angle because it gives so much more of the detail in the wood of the fretboard and the individual winding in the wound strings.  The angle also removes the optical illusion causing the strings to look like they're bending in your first take.  

The contrast is better giving a much more complete tonal range from white to black which also helps accentuate the small details.  

I'd like to see the depth of field expanded a smidge for two reasons.  First, I'd like the composition to not blur out so quickly as I mentioned in my first post (though this one is an improvement!).  Also, I liked that one of the frets was in focus in the first one.  That gave a strong horizontal line to balance the vertical lines.  If the depth of field were to be expanded a bit in the second pic, one or both of the frets around the focused area would be in focus as well.  

Again, this is my two-bits and should be taken with the understanding that I'm not that far past beginner level.


----------



## bikefreax (Aug 7, 2008)

Thanks for all the wrods of wisdom. I might give it a go again this weekend when there is more light. This was done after I got home from work and the sun was coming down. I do not use a flas because I dont want the harsh shadows. I will take your suggestion and see what I come up with although I really do like this one a lot better than the first.


----------

